# Detector de obstaculos



## theghostmen (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola gente, pensaba hacer un pequeño robotito y este lo pensaba hacer con infrarrojos de que cuando detectaba un obstaculo enviaba una señal, pero el problema de los infrarrojos es que con el sol no funcionan bien, y me dijeron que los sensores ultrasonicos son mejores, pero no tengo ni idea de como usarlos, ya que nunca trabaje con ellos. Mi idea era por ahora hacer la parte e sensor por separado, y  cuando detecte un obstaculo a 2mts de distancia, enviara una señal., ya sea prendiendo un led o rele.

Alguien me podria pasar algun circuito porfavor, y todos los modelos que se venden de ultrasonido son lo mismo, o cada uno lleva un ciruito en especial variando el modelo?


----------



## Electronec (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/circuito-sensor-proximidad-ultrasonidos-977/

El esquema del mensaje #3 funciona de lujo, lo he probado y con lo sencillo que es va de 10.

Saludos.


----------



## theghostmen (Oct 3, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/circuito-sensor-proximidad-ultrasonidos-977/
> 
> El esquema del mensaje #3 funciona de lujo, lo he probado y con lo sencillo que es va de 10.
> 
> Saludos.



se refiere a este? Ver el archivo adjunto 291
Gracias, lo probare.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 3, 2011)

theghostmen dijo:


> se refiere a este?
> Gracias, lo probare.



Efectívamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 3, 2011)

hay un infrarrojo que funciona perfecto, el is471f, este incorpora un modulador y demodulador, tiene 4 paticas, una señal modulada para controlar el emisor infrarrojo, positivo, negativo y salida ya demodulada. 

ya lo he utilizado

he aqui el datasheet

http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.141/...asping/docs/Breakbeam-Sensor-Sharp-IS471F.pdf

saludos


----------



## ajburbano (Jul 17, 2012)

caballeros buen dia...He estado realizando algunas pruebas con un sensor is471f pero no me da ninguna señal, he montado el circuito que hay en xrobotic para este sensor ademas de otros pero nada.....

quisiera saber si saben de algun circuito por infrarrojo que me pueda detectar un objeto a corta distancia...10, 20, cm ..algo asi..espero de sus colaboraciones gracias...


----------

